# Giant Masquerade Masks for Party Decorations



## phiberphreak

We recently made a Parade Float for homecoming and we got to put our Styrofoam skills to work. We created the masks by gluing 2 two inch thick styrofoam sheets together. My husband cut them out with a jigsaw. I painted them with primer and the glossy black spray paint(next time I will use flat paint). We then traced on the decorations and painted them with a metallic paint. We then glued on glitter and added peacock feathers. We worked on these with a group of people so they didn't turn out perfect but I still think they looked pretty good. I figured I'd post these just in case someone needed some ideas for a Halloween party.


----------



## peeweepinson

This is so cool! Thank you for sharing this idea.


----------



## SkellyCat

Wow! I love this! I didn't realize you could go so big scale with styrofoam! This can lead to lots of bigger ideas!


----------



## Tannasgach

Those masks are amazing!  I made a giant Mardi Gras mask last year for our voodoo party out of a foam core board from the dollar store. I cut the eyes, nose and mouth out and covered the back with black poster board. Painted designs on the front and added a lot of glitter swirls. A little time consuming but it was a cheap, disposable prop.


----------



## printersdevil

The large insulations sheets that are foam type are also great for things like this. We did a Mardi Gras prom theme one year and used these. We painted the large masks on them---didn't actually cut them out, but had the huge 4X8 foot things painted all around the room customized for the theme. Yours are GORGEOUS!


----------



## phiberphreak

That's exactly what we used - the 4 by 8 foam insulation sheets that you can buy at home depot or lowes. We bought the 2 inch thick sheets and used liquid nails to glue them together. Thanks for all the comments - I'm glad you like them.


----------



## Tannasgach

printersdevil said:


> The large insulations sheets that are foam type are also great for things like this. We did a Mardi Gras prom theme one year and used these. We painted the large masks on them---didn't actually cut them out, but had the huge 4X8 foot things painted all around the room customized for the theme. Yours are GORGEOUS!


pd, I think you may have been the one that gave me the idea.  I needed suggestions for outside decor and a member last year suggested I make a large mask. Thank you, it was a great prop and cost me less than two bucks. lol


----------



## printersdevil

When you are a prom or homecoming sponsor year after year, you learn to think out of the box. These events never have a budget that is adequate. They are a lot like Halloween haunters in that way!


----------



## Blake

Sorry for being a thread digger, but I just registered and I'd really like to know if there is any place where someone could buy such giant masquerade mask. Any online shop or anything? Please let me know by PM or by posting here.

Thanks a lot ! 

PS: phiberphreak, you still create these things?


----------



## phiberphreak

Blake said:


> Sorry for being a thread digger, but I just registered and I'd really like to know if there is any place where someone could buy such giant masquerade mask. Any online shop or anything? Please let me know by PM or by posting here.
> 
> Thanks a lot !
> 
> PS: phiberphreak, you still create these things?


We've only ever created these masks. They were for a float and we had left over Styrofoam from the float of the year before. To create them we used 2 sheets of 2 inch insulation foam and glue them together. Then we cut out the shape using a jigsaw. I then painted them with a latex primer and after they dried I spray painted them black. Next we used glue and glitter to make the design detail.


----------

